# Automatic Climate control retrofit



## NoahsMaxima (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello All: 
I have an 02 Maxima SE with the manual climate control module. Does anyone know how possible (or impossible) it is to replaced with the automatic control module? Is it simply a plug-n-play scenario, in which case I got the wrong part on e-bay, or is there some re-wiring involved? Thanks in advance.
-Noah


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't bother. You need to change out the body control module and much of the in-dash harness in addition to the automatic climate control switches and sensors. Essentially expect to tear the entire dash apart to do it.

Unless your Maxima is a particularly rare 6-speed w/HLSD combo/cloth, it's probably cheaper to sell it and buy another one with automatic climate control.


----------



## NoahsMaxima (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks!
Anyone need a cheap Automatic Climate control module for 2001-2003 Maxima?


----------

